# Zoomies!!



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

That is so funny! She gets the zoomies but doesn't run far!


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

That is because she had the two ANDREX puppies on the floor (fake ones). 
Most times she runs from the back garden into the house and then back out and hides in every single one of her favourite corners...:doh: 

We simply stay out of the way and watch and make sure all doors are open and that she cannot hurt herself against anything.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Too cute...thanxs for sharing!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

that's hilarious. Zoomies are so funny!


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

Buffy loved the zoomies, in her younger & wilder days. She's almost 5 now and is slowing down. At our old house, she'd run as fast as she could through 3 rooms that were a straight shot, twirl around & around on a fairly large size rug and get it scrunched up. She'd do that til she collapsed in exhaustion. We just stood out of her way and laughed.


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

How fun! Moose loved the video, especially the barking.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

That was great!!!

Here is a video of my Liam and his Zoomies.....


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Rob's GRs said:


> That was great!!!
> 
> Here is a video of my Liam and his Zoomies.....



I love it!

Here is Augie with some snow zoomies:


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Katie does her zooomies up and down from our bedroom to the main floor and back up within split mins its funny as heck. Its really hard to catch her also lmao.


----------



## mom2leia (Feb 16, 2007)

Giggle, too cute! What a sweet pupper!


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Great videos Rob's GRs and LaurJen!!!
I can't wait for summer to see Amber do her zoomies again in the garden. It's not the same in the house (although still very impressive).

In summer she runs from the back garden, go around, into the house and out again... It is so funny..


----------



## golden_girl_91 (Mar 28, 2007)

Riley gets zoomies after she goes outside. My sister will get her all riled up and then yells really loud "CONGA!!!" and Riley goes tearing around the house like a mad dog, it works everytime, like a magic word or something. You'd better back up against the walls because she'll use you as a springboard if you're in her way. haha, she's cuh-razy!!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

golden_girl_91 said:


> Riley gets zoomies after she goes outside. My sister will get her all riled up and then yells really loud "CONGA!!!" and Riley goes tearing around the house like a mad dog, it works everytime, like a magic word or something. You'd better back up against the walls because she'll use you as a springboard if you're in her way. haha, she's cuh-razy!!


That sounds like a RIOT!!!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Loved all the zoomies! How did I miss this thread until now? Cute stuff!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I think we need updated zommie pics of Amber


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I think we need updated zommie pics of Amber


And you are right!!! I've had terrible bad luck for the last couple of months. First my home computer, than my home laptop then my daughters laptop!!! All dead!!!

On top of that NTL (my broadband co.) has been taken over by Virgin!! Not a pretty picture lots of problems.

This is the 2nd laptop loan from the school so I need to go easy. Hopefully I will buy a new laptop soon (can't make my mind up which... still researching - if you recall a well overdue Valentines day present!!)  

PS: Anyhow.. none of the YOUTUBE videos on this thread is working!!! Is it me? Or the website?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Shirley said:


> And you are right!!! I've had terrible bad luck for the last couple of months. First my home computer, than my home laptop then my daughters laptop!!! All dead!!!
> 
> On top of that NTL (my broadband co.) has been taken over by Virgin!! Not a pretty picture lots of problems.
> 
> ...


Well, I've wondered what happened to you.....glad you made your way back here...


----------

